# CS care package to Marines in Fallujah



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
I know that I am a noob and I hope that this is an acceptable proposition from me. The guy in the upper right corner of the picture is Corporal Cody V McGrew of the United States Marine Corps He is serving his 5th of an 8 month stay in Iraq with the 1st Recon Battalion. When here in the states they are located in Southern California at Camp Pendleton. 
View attachment 4716

I am wondering if anyone is interested in sending a care package to his battalion. I will cover the cost to ship and throw in some sticks myself. I am sure any and all donations will be greatly appreciated. Anyone interested let me know. I will post pictures of the shipment before it heads out. 
I figured that this could be a good way to support our troops, spread good word about CS, and possibly initiate "a Few good men" to the jungle. 
Let me know what you think,
BHahesy


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll give you a hand with this one - Fallujah is a hot spot and the Marines seem to get a lot of the nasty jobs - Keep me posted:w


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Hell yes ... PM coming in a sec.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, i wish i could hop in on this, but I'm affraid the sticks would be kindling by the time they got from here to the States and back again...

I hope all the gorillas here jump in on this, these guys could really use a smoke! Thanks for getting this together Bhahesy. Looks like CS is going to have an Afghanistan chapter and an Iraq chapter... Maybe it will deflect some of the death and destruction you all have been dealing us!

LT :gn


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in on this. Sending PM.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Sure: i'd love to help out. Had bad timing on the other shipments to the troops. PM sent.

How do you know Corporal Cody V McGrew? Just curious.

_____
rm


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

You Machiavellian types will (not) enjoy this read. GB had a larger population than Iran in 1950? (best Johnny Carson voice) I.did.not.knowthat. Just damn. Motherfarkers are baby pumping machines. In 2 years the baby boomers in Iran will average 17 years of age.

http://opinion.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml?xml=/opinion/2006/01/15/do1502.xml


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd like to help out, any limits, suggestions, prohibitions? :u


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I will donate some cigars. Please advise where to send.

Oh and did anyone hear the plane that went down in the Tehran suburb was carrying a bunch of engineering types whose projects include working on the Shahab-3 intercontinental delivery system? They all died. That's too farking bad, huh.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

bhahesy,

i'm in on this one. Do you want me to send you a shipment and you'll do the forwarding? any particular items that they are short of besides the cigars?

Some of my best friends is in the giant sandpit. A young marine that i have been training with (PE), barely 24 years old but old with 5 years with the marines is there and i hope he will be safe. He is with the II MEF and based on what i hear its pretty hairy over there. It's his second time in Iraq.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> Sure: i'd love to help out. Had bad timing on the other shipments to the troops. PM sent.
> 
> How do you know Corporal Cody V McGrew? Just curious.
> 
> ...


 First and foremost thank you all for the support that has been offered. Cody and I are childhood friends. He is my best friend and the best man in my wedding this September. We grew up in rural Iowa together. He is a great guy who takes pride in serving his country. I am not only doing this for him but for all the Marines in his battalion. I remember before his battalion left he commented on how cigars are one of the best things that a soldier can receive while overseas. I thought many of the men and women would enjoy a CS care package. Here is their battalion *website*.

I am up for posting/updating this thread for 2-3 weeks, then lumping everything together and sending/forwarding out the package with a big thank you from the jungle. As for what and how much is needed? There are many men and women in this battalion, around 400, of which atleast 20 enjoy cigars regularly. So I am sure any and all donations are welcomed and will go to a good use.

As for what we send I know lighters are off limits and anything explosive. Given the climate where they are located I am sure humidification devices would be nice. I was thinking that any of the following would be nice: (everyone feel free to add or remove from this list)
-Cigars
-Cutters
-Matches
-Magazines
-Humidification devices
-Ultimately anything else

PM me and I will send you my address. I will be sure to take pictures of the package before it heads out. I know many of the men and women have cameras and we should expect some pictures in return of their enjoyment from our package.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm in. Just sent Mr. C a hundred or so for Herfganastan. Should be able to free up enough funds for a bundle or two. Have dozens of boxes of matches (from cigarbid) that I will include. Good for lighting sticks, and safe to ship.

PM me the addy you want these sent to. 

Thanks for the work on this.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

PM sent to:

SeanGar
Joed
Djmoniz
Galaga
Roger Miller
SvilleKid
Colgate
BrewMeister
Par
Kayak Rat

*Thanks Guys! All your help and support will be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

Package taped; FEDEX shipment prepared; package leaves tomorrow! About 50 smokes... hope it brings a bit of enjoyment to them DEVIL DOGS!

Thanks again for doing this!

:u


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

The guy in the top center of the pic is a buddy of mine named Lenny Castro. We were parachute riggers together with Air Delivery platoon. I'll send a PM and see what I can get in.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

PM sent to 12stones.

*Thanks*, what a small world we live in today.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Bhahesy contacted me yesterday asking what good things to send are, here is my list in order of importance.

Priorities of Fire:

1) Stogies
2) Humidification devices
3) Hydrometer
4) Air tight containers
5) Cutters
6) Matches/zippo
7) 50/50 solution
8) Anything else you can think of

Keep up the support for these guys, im sure they need as much R&R as they can get! It is nice to see the Jungle mobilizing for a sortie on some other deserving primates. If you have any specific questions on some things to send, please do not hessitate to contact me via PM or Email ([email protected]). Keep it up BOTLs and SOTLs.

LT :gn


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Package on the way - I got lucky and hit LT Rich's top two priorities.

Yeah me!:w 

0305 1720 0001 8208 4139


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Way to go Joe! 
I expect to start recieving packages tomorrow. Make sure you check in, I will post pictures of all the items recieved all through out the next 2-3 weeks. Thanks Guys/Gals!


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

LT,

I'll be sending you my sticks next week. Will confirm once they go out to you.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I got home today from running a few errands and look at the beautiful site that was waiting at my doorstep: (2 marine care packages and 1 Cbid package)
View attachment 4793


The package below is from SeanGar. He kindly gave 21 cigars and an Otter box. This will work great for the Marines, offering protection and humidification. All of the cigars look terrific and will be greatly appreciate by the men and women overseas.
View attachment 4792


*Way to go! Thank you for your generosity.* I am sure the Marines will love the goodies.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

This picture shows the package from *Joed*. He was very bighearted and provided 50 cigars all with their own water pillows to keep them live and well. You hit the nail on the head and provided the 2 most important items according to LT Rich.
View attachment 4796


*Thank you for your kindness.*


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Damn, now i feel kind of cheap for only mailing a half dozen cigars.

Ok, i'm going to re-up the next time this is done (writing this message from tokyo -yeah, i'm back in japan for a few weeks again).


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

par said:


> Damn, ...only mailing a half dozen cigars.


Absolutely no reason for those feelings at all! I know that the guys are going to really appreciate all of the things that we send. I have family there and it seems that they really "get off" on kowing that we are thinking about them.

To be perfectly honest, a lot of the troops are just young people and it seems to me that they get homesick and lonely sometimes.

The old saying, it's the thought that counts, really applies here.

:w


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

I 2nd Joed. It does not matter what you send it is more the thought that counts. I know some of the men and women overseas had an MRE on Christmas, not exactly a home cooked meal. So I am sure any and all donations will be appreciated and lift their spirits. When I participated in operation Herfganistan at the time all that I could give was 4 sticks and a cutter, so do not feel bad.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Got three packages yesterday. This first one is from *Svillekid*. What a great package!
View attachment 4820

Thank you very much.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

The next package is from *Galaga*. 
View attachment 4821

I am sure it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

This final package is from *Par*. Drum roll please............................. And this puts us over the 125 stick mark! Very nice package Par.
View attachment 4822

Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Bill,

Just packaged my ten sticks and they will go out to you in the mail tomorrow. Glad to take part in this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> Got three packages yesterday. This first one is from *Svillekid*. What a great package!
> View attachment 4820
> 
> Thank you very much.


Looking at the picture, I now remember what I forgot, that I intended. Cutters. I had 3 extras not used, and 10 on the way from DeKlugs, so meant to put those 3 in. Sorry. Given that these guys are marines, I'm sure they can come up with a means to chop the ends off a few stogies!!

Kid

ps *NOTE TO NEWBIES:* Don't throw all those pesky cbid matches away. They are great for uses like this. Throw them in a box, and when the next bombing run comes around, you are set!!


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

This package arrived today from *Brewmeister.* What a beautiful site!
View attachment 4831

Thanks much.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

The package below arrived today from *Colgate*. There are many great gifts in here including cards, bug repelant, face masks, and sun block. I know some of you guys are laughing at the face masks in a desert right? Not true, these will be greatly appreciated, my buddy wrote me in an e-mail the other day how it gets cold over there at night. 
View attachment 4832

Thanks!

Stogie Count: 210
Way to go guys/gals!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

BHahesy said:


> The package below arrived today from *Colgate*. There are many great gifts in here including cards, bug repelant, face masks, and sun block. I know some of you guys are laughing at the face masks in a desert right? Not true, these will be greatly appreciated, my buddy wrote me in an e-mail the other day how it gets cold over there at night.
> View attachment 4832
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Glad to be able to help. Yeah I read somewhere where these neoprene face masks get real popular in the spring and summer months as they keep your face from being torn up by the wind whipped sand.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Whew... those poor marines are going to get smoked!! I hope you can sleep at night Bhahesy! Great job again fellows, you guys are amazing!

LT :gn


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is a great package recieved yesterday from *DJMoniz*:
View attachment 4968

Thank you for your support!


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Here we have an awesome support package from *Roger Miller*.
View attachment 4969

Thanks Man, These cigars will be greatly appreciated!

Oh yeah, I have a bone to pick with all you guys. You keep sending notes with all your care packages thanking me for putting this together. Well I am not the one to thank; it is all the caring people like yourselves that are making this happen. I would like to thank you.

Stogie Count: 275
I am going to have to go back to wally world and get a different coolidor, the 28qt I got is running out of space and that is without the otter box that SeanGar sent.

I believe there are 2 more packages in route. When they get here I will post pictures before the care "bomb" goes out.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys/Gals, 
I was thinking about sending out this care package pretty soon. From PM's that I receive I believe there are 2 more packages to be received. Let me know if you have sent a package or are expecting to send a package.
*Thanks again everyone for making this such a success!*


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> Hey Guys/Gals,
> I was thinking about sending out this care package pretty soon. From PM's that I receive I believe there are 2 more packages to be received. Let me know if you have sent a package or are expecting to send a package.
> *Thanks again everyone for making this such a success!*


I'll have mine in the mail this week. Sorry it's taken so long.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

03052710000320136843

Nowhere near what I wanted to send but something's better than nothing. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is our final package guys/gals. From 12stones:

View attachment 5184


This puts us up over the *300* mark!!!!

I would like to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart that helped put this together. This really means alot to me and I am sure it will to our men and women overseas. I will follow this post with pictures of the "BOMB" that is going out tomorrow ASAP. Here is the message that I enclosed to the troops:

View attachment 5186


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

This is the array of sticks that we accumulated, what a site!








Here is the coolidor, ready to go to its new home: (minus my kitten Max)







It has a floral foam humi agent and a bottle of propylene glycol. In addition there is a Wal-Mart cheepy hygrometer. I hope that this is sufficient to get them by.

Be sure to watch for updated posts, I will post pictures of the men/women enjoying the "Bomb" as soon as I get pictures.
*Thanks again everyone!*


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

What an awesome site...glad to be a part of this well-deserved bomb and cudos again to you, BHasey, for putting this together.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Make sure you check with Mr. C about shipping cigars to the troops .. if you have to declare sundries or whatever instead of tobacco to get it shipped without problem.

Looks great .. thanks for spearheading this.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

All right you *)#^%&-heads -- time to drop your $%^&# and grab your socks. Come get some CS goodies.

HOORA and thank you for your service :u


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

BHahesy you are the man. I have a friend over there and I think I might try to set something like this up to send to him and the guys with him. How much "Red Tape" did you have to go though to send it?:u


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

UKyFan there is not any " Red Tape" at all. Just make sure you follow the guidelines as to what can and cannot be sent. For example no explosive materials or pork products. Since different countries have different restrictions on what can be sent, go to the USPS website and there is a spot where you can type in the APO address you are sending to, and it will tell you what is allowed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*We have confirmation of the Bomb hitting its target!* Today I received a short e-mail stating:
_"Hey man,
Whats going on? Ya, so I got your cooler package, and just about sh*t!!! You all went way over board, thanks a lot. Me and the guys I work with about sh*t when I opened it. Let all of those guys know we really appreciate it. It might be a little bit till I get you some pics, we have mostly every body split up doing different things, but I will definitely email you some pics. Thanks again.

Cody"_

*Thanks everyone!* I will post pictures as soon as they are received.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

BHahesy said:


> *We have confirmation of the Bomb hitting its target!* Today I received a short e-mail stating:
> _"Hey man,
> Whats going on? Ya, so I got your cooler package, and just about sh*t!!! You all went way over board, thanks a lot. Me and the guys I work with about sh*t when I opened it. Let all of those guys know we really appreciate it. It might be a little bit till I get you some pics, we have mostly every body split up doing different things, but I will definitely email you some pics. Thanks again.
> 
> Cody"_


I love it! Thanks Bill - you are the man!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome hit. I was glad to be a part of it.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Everyone, 
Just an update. I am hoping to recieve some pictures this week. As soon as I do they will get posted.

Thanks,
Bill Hahesy


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Great job Bill! You are a true American and bravo to all who have participated in this endeavor. I have my own little herf-attack/snack-attack going on with my son and his fellow army troops in Afghanistan and I know they love the stogies. Other requests I get often are for dip/snuff, jerky, granola mixes/bars, and candy for the local kids. Really anything they can store in the pockets of their BDU's or limited locker space. His unit gets mail helo'd in about once a week and they all know he's got about half a dozen boxes full of the good stuff incoming. Ten minutes later, all the boxes are emptied with the exception of the one I mark specially for him. Nothing goes to waste with these guys. So please, keep up the good work if you can. This is kinda like the charities at home, where we only contribute around the Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays. Let's not forget them throughout the year. You may not agree with the reason for us being there, but these are our sons and daughters, and they need to know that they have our support.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 
I received pictures today. The package was greatly appreciated. Thank you all who helped make this possible!







View attachment 5565

Also I am due to receive a package from my buddy that has thank you cards all filled out and all I have to do is drop them in the mail. He said that the only way they can send mail is priority. So instead of 12 letters each individually he asked if I would save him a little money and drop them in the mail from here in Iowa. I did not want anyone receiving thank you cards from the Midwest and wondering what was going on.
*Again thank you everyone! I feel very privileged to be part of something so thoughtful. *


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, Bill.....tell them I want to know who the marine is middle back. The one in the green mini-skirt? What a bunch of mugly ugs! Semper Fi! Hope all are safe and sound.

Thanks Bro, good job. :u


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Great pictures and good job to all. Hope I can get in on the next one.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Everyone, 
I got a couple more pictures:
View attachment 5659

View attachment 5660


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

OOORAH! What an incredible package sent over. Joined CS just recently; I will definitly add ammo to the next bomb. :bx 

Semper Fidelis


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I got a couple more pictures:
> View attachment 5659
> 
> View attachment 5660


Thanks for the follow-up and the pics. Glad to be a small part of this. Keep the pics coming. :u


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

That's cool.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Everyone for helping make this posible! Thank yous from the Marines are being dropped in the mail today.


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

BHahesy said:


> Thanks Everyone for helping make this posible! Thank yous from the Marines are being dropped in the mail today.


 
The "LETTER OF APPRECIATION" was much appreciated and entirely uncalled for... glad to be able to contribute a little smoke into what I can only assume is an otherwise miserable living situation.

Thanks so much for your service and may GOD BLESS.:u


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

BrewMeister said:


> The "LETTER OF APPRECIATION" was much appreciated and entirely uncalled for... glad to be able to contribute a little smoke into what I can only assume is an otherwise miserable living situation.
> 
> Thanks so much for your service and may GOD BLESS.:u


Ditto here. Tell your buddy and his platoon thanks for their service over there.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

12stones said:


> Ditto here. Tell your buddy and his platoon thanks for their service over there.


:tpd: 
Me too, nice


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

me 3


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

me 4 heh./


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, the letter was a very nice sentiment from the Corporal, and troops. Here's to their safe return home.

_____
rm


----------

